# Horner in the news?



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Think the 1st American to win the Vuelta will be on the national news tonight?

Vuelta too unimportant?

If it were the TdF, perhaps. My gut tells me he won't make the news tonight.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

"American cyclist Chris Horner wins the voo...el tuh de es pan nah. It's like the Tour of France, but a tour of Spain instead. An up-and-coming talent, Horner has emerged as the first American winner in history ever since Lance Armstrong's results were nulled."


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Ventruck said:


> "American cyclist Chris Horner wins the voo...el tuh de es pan nah. It's like the Tour of France, but a tour of Spain instead. An up-and-coming talent, Horner has emerged as the first American winner in history ever since Lance Armstrong's results were nulled."


Lance never won the vuelta. What about Lemond?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

r1lee said:


> Lance never won the vuelta. What about Lemond?


Since Horner is the first USA to win the Vuelta, I'm pretty sure Lemond hasn't won it, but he's only 10 years older than Chris so there still may be a chance for him.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

r1lee said:


> Lance never won the vuelta. What about Lemond?


No American has ever won the Vuelta. Only one American has won the Giro and only one has won the Tour. One Canadian has won the Giro and one Aussie has won the Tour. 

Still, not bad. Rather unfortunate it probably won't make the news. If anyone sees a story, let us know. I won't be able to watch the news tonight.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Isn't Horner from Bend, Oregon? I'm sure it'll be on the news there. As far as nationwide news, he'll get a minor mention in USA Today. ESPN or other nationwide news agencies very likely won't mention it because pro cycling is a fringe sport, the Vuelta is a race that 99.9% of Americans have never heard of, and the sport is so associated with doping, hardly anyone here cares. Sad, but true. Maybe he'll get a mention because of his age?


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

burgrat said:


> ... and the sport is so associated with doping, hardly anyone here cares. Sad, but true. *Maybe he'll get a mention because of his age?*


Which to the uneducated ESPN viewer will sound as "old cyclist dude must be on juice to win a race at that age".
Sad but true.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yet again the Vuelta gave us the best racing of the year, just like 2012. 
Horner v Nibali, with Valverde threatening all the while and several other contenders waiting for a slip, gave us great stories as the race unfolded. Horner's was quite something as he ever so gradually took Nibali apart.

My attitude to "Juice" is expressed in another place where irony is not understood by the speculative "experts".


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I was so happy when I got home from the UCI Grand Prix Montreal race and check out the results.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I was hoping beyond hope to see a column or two in today's L.A. Times Sports Section about Horner clinching the Vuelta. The First American ever. The oldest rider ever. A sporting event steeped in history...well, okay, not quite as steeped as the Tour or the Giro. But steeper in a couple sections! Anyway, my hopes were cruelly dashed. We truly engage in a fringe sport. At least from an American perspective.


----------



## Bflath (Feb 10, 2013)

There was a mention in the New York Times.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/15/s...t-nears-victory-in-spain.html?ref=sports&_r=0


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Mapei said:


> I was hoping beyond hope to see a column or two in today's L.A. Times Sports Section about Horner clinching the Vuelta. The First American ever. The oldest rider ever. A sporting event steeped in history...well, okay, not quite as steeped the Tour or the Giro. But steeper in a couple sections! Anyway, my hopes were cruelly dashed. We truly engage in a fringe sport. At least from an American perspective.


You might find a blurb about the America's Cup, though. :lol:


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

looigi said:


> Since Horner is the first USA to win the Vuelta, I'm pretty sure Lemond hasn't won it, but he's only 10 years older than Chris so there still may be a chance for him.


 :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

saw a guy in the grocery store this morning with a garmin cervelo jacket. looked like team issue. I asked if he rode and he said yes. i asked if he watched the pro tour and he said yes. I asked what he thought about horner and he replied he wasn't sure. i said, "theres a chance he could win the vuelta." "yeah, i taed it yesterday but haven't watched. but don't worry about spoilers."
i tried to keep it vague, and i don't think i gave anything away. i mentioned it was pretty close and it was good to have a close race. "there hasn't been a close race in a while," he said. 
"you have to go back to denis menchov at the giro." the guys eyes lit up a bit. "i mean, menchov owes that mechanic BIG for that bike swap." 

the only thing that bugged me about the interaction was he looked at my hairy legs and i think he discounted anything i said until i brought up menchov. 

that and he might have actually been on a team or something.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

weltyed said:


> saw a guy in the grocery store this morning with a garmin cervelo jacket. looked like team issue. I asked if he rode and he said yes. i asked if he watched the pro tour and he said yes. I asked what he thought about horner and he replied he wasn't sure. i said, "theres a chance he could win the vuelta." "yeah, i taed it yesterday but haven't watched. but don't worry about spoilers."
> i tried to keep it vague, and i don't think i gave anything away. i mentioned it was pretty close and it was good to have a close race. "there hasn't been a close race in a while," he said.
> "you have to go back to denis menchov at the giro." the guys eyes lit up a bit. "i mean, menchov owes that mechanic BIG for that bike swap."
> 
> ...


I had to do it


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

it was on the news in my town (San Diego) Chris went to Serra High School and has been spending lots of time (if not living) here as well


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Yep ... a major sports network mentioned it here in the U.S. Not for winning though ... for not going to his drug test


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Rokh On said:


> Yep ... a major sports network mentioned it here in the U.S. Not for winning though ... for not going to his drug test


They got it wrong, or you got it wrong. It was the drug test that didn't go where it was supposed to, not Horner.


----------



## cyclebrarian (Aug 27, 2013)

burgrat said:


> Isn't Horner from Bend, Oregon? I'm sure it'll be on the news there. As far as nationwide news, he'll get a minor mention in USA Today. ESPN or other nationwide news agencies very likely won't mention it because pro cycling is a fringe sport, the Vuelta is a race that 99.9% of Americans have never heard of, and the sport is so associated with doping, hardly anyone here cares. Sad, but true. Maybe he'll get a mention because of his age?


 ESPN barely covers the NHL anymore.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Update -- No mention of the Vuelta, Horner or even bicycles in the L.A. Times whatsoever. Dern!


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

looigi said:


> They got it wrong, or you got it wrong. It was the drug test that didn't go where it was supposed to, not Horner.


100% agree. They, along with other media outlets broke the story almost giving the impression or appearance that Horner had done something wrong. That is being covered in another forum. 

Least they could have done was a story on him winning. They could have added the fact that the USADA and the Spanish, for whatever reason, were not on the same page.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Rokh On said:


> They could have added the fact that the USADA and the Spanish, for whatever reason, were not on the same page.


That would have meant they did their homework before releasing the story, rather than getting the headlines out there to sell papers. Now what fun would that have been for them?


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Mapei said:


> Update -- No mention of the Vuelta, Horner or even bicycles in the L.A. Times whatsoever. Dern!


FWIW It did show up in the agate-type listings of statistics...


----------



## mulkdog45 (Apr 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:Yea but...we're celebrating it by gosh!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I suspect any chance of Horner being mentioned in national news was low. The shooting basically eliminated any chance of it ever being aired on national news.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

All of you debbie-downers can revel in your negativity when he's on the cover of SI next month, maybe even make Sportsman of the Year.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

> All of you debbie-downers can revel in your negativity when he's on the cover of SI next month, maybe even make Sportsman of the Year.


Ha, good one!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

all US GT champs have some California roots


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

Maybe Chris will get in the news with this:

Vuelta champion Horner to release biological passport data - VeloNews.com


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

JohnStonebarger said:


> Maybe Chris will get in the news with this:
> 
> Vuelta champion Horner to release biological passport data - VeloNews.com


Wow. That's pretty impressive that he's doing that.


----------

